# Communications



## JBI (Dec 18, 2009)

For those of us who thought the ICC doesn't care, I offer the following link. Sent to me by Mr. Weiland HIMSELF PERSONALLY to little old me (OK, so I'm not 'old' to most of you...     ).

http://media.iccsafe.org/news/2009Holiday.html

And you all thought that dues/membership money was being spent frivolously...  :roll:


----------



## fatboy (Dec 18, 2009)

Communications

WHAT A BUNCH OF SH!T

If they were that worried they wouldn't have dumped the forums........

Dear Friends:

Starting in January, I will be sending out a CEO Quarterly Report to keep you updated on the activities and financial health of the International Code Council.  It is my hope that more frequent communication between the Code Council and its members will help to better promote our mission of a safer and more sustainable built environment.

As I travel to our chapter meetings, I am frequently reminded that our members would like to hear more directly from the CEO.  Because we are now a national organization with over 300 chapters, getting to every chapter meeting in person isn’t possible – but I am hopeful that you will find this new Quarterly Report a useful vehicle for more direct communication with you.  While I plan to continue to attend as many chapter meetings as I can, it is my hope that this communication will, on a regular basis, add meaningful information about what is going on with the ICC.

As a long-standing member of the ICC, you have been active and engaged in the various activities of membership.  From volunteering to work on various committees and councils, to participating in the code development hearings, and accessing our training and certification programs – you have been a critical component of the Code Council’s continued success.  Because of your leadership within our industry and the passion you share in the mission of the Code Council, hearing first hand about the challenges and opportunities that lie ahead and keeping you updated on the many changes occurring in our industry can only strengthen our resolve.

We have an exciting year ahead of us with many activities, as we establish new Chapter benefits, head into public versions of our International Green Construction Code, push federal funding for local code enforcement, and participate in the national effort to conserve energy, just to name a few.  At the same time we will transition into shorter code hearing sessions and work with you to keep you involved through the ups and downs of our economy.

Enjoy the holidays, and I’ll be in touch with you early next year.

Best wishes –

Rick Weiland


----------



## Alias (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Communications

Yeah, I received this missive too.  It is a crock because I will never see anyone from ICC in my jurisdition, I'm a party of one.  Nearest chapter is 3.5 hours away over snowy mountain passes in winter.  Sure, look forward to seeing you too.   :lol:

Sue, lost on the frontier.......... :lol:


----------



## pwood (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Communications

sue,

   what an attitude! at least leave the light on! merry christmaas :mrgreen:


----------



## Min&Max (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Communications

If they are sincere, I appreciate the effort. Obviously they cannot make it to 300 different chapter meetings in a year. But I do think they could make it to every state during each 3 year code cycle. Of course that would mean that states that have multiple chapters would have to cooperate and work together to make such a meeting successful.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Ahhhh... The benefits of 'membership'...

Sorry John, I didn't mean to douple post this propaganda.


----------



## cboboggs (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Ahhhh... The benefits of 'membership'...

How many of you have gotten the new long standing member email?


----------



## georgia plans exam (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Communications

I got it. Read it. Deleted it.

GPE


----------



## packsaddle (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Communications

I read ICC's card and couldn't find the word "Christmas" anywhere in it.

"Merry" this and "Happy" that, but no "Christmas".

Every calendar I have ever seen says "Christmas" on December 25th not "Holiday".

More liberal PC crap from a liberal PC organization.


----------



## texas transplant (Dec 18, 2009)

Re: Communications

I'm like GPE

Got it, read it , deleted it and thought that I wasted 32 seconds of my life.


----------



## vegas paul (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: Communications

Sue/Alias - I understand that you must be very isolated (where is State of Jefferson?) however you are cordially invited to our monthly chapter meetings - we spring for lunch, and have a topic/seminar/speaker every month.  Let me know when you can be in town and I will personnally make you my invited guest!  We often have ICC-national folks speak/attend, and although I share some of the cynical views of other posters on this thread, it is entertaining to see them field Q&A's from the local membership!

P.S.  any other BB participants visiting out fair city may also contact me - if your visit coincides with one of our chapter monthly meetings, lunch is on me!


----------



## Inspector Gift (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: Communications

Ditto to what "Texas Transplant" wrote!

...it was a waste of time.   Worse than worthless in my opinion.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: Communications

Paul, thanks for the positive post to Sue (and board).  I  really appreciate your upbeat and professional example!


----------



## fatboy (Dec 20, 2009)

Re: Communications

As I posted in another thread......I thought I was having a warm and fuzzy feeling about it.............but no..........it was gas.  :roll:


----------



## JBI (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: Communications

V P - "if your visit coincides with one of our chapter monthly meetings, lunch is on me!"

Does that mean you wouldn't buy lunch if our visit _doesn't_ coincide with your monthly meeting?  

Might help if we knew when your monthlies are BTW...  

I think ICC has the same problem the US Government has... Supposed to be about 'the people', but the 'ruling class' is out of touch with 'the people'.


----------



## pwood (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: Communications

vp,

 google state of jefferson and you will get your questions answered.i work in what would be the capital city if it ever happens. it would include far northern california and southern oregon. people up here  are just not like the rest of the states or country :mrgreen:  i am sues next door neighbor and only have to drive 100 miles to the chapter meetings so it's doable. could i get on your free lunch program? how far is vegas from mt shasta? :mrgreen:


----------



## JBI (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: Communications

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_of_Jefferson

"Verrrrrrry Interesting." Atre Johnson, Laugh-In circa 1968


----------



## vegas paul (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: Communications

Our chapter meetings are the 2nd Thursday of each month, very nice restaurant location (private room upstairs) with about 50 - 60 attendees each month.  Since I'm the sec./treasurer, and control the credit card, I ASSURE you that each and every one of you is welcome!  However, if I am successful in my current attempt to relocate my family (and get another job!), then someone else would be in charge.  However, we are a very friendly chapter, and have often had visitors attend, even before I was "keeper of the cash".

Let me know and I'll give you directions.


----------

